# ملف روعة .. لكل من يريد أن يتعلم عن التلوث البيئي



## يا الغالي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]





[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ملف يناقش النقاط التالية: [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التوازن البيئي.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] التلوث البيئي.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] تلوث الهواء. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]تلوث المياه. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] تلوث التربة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] تلوث الضوضائي.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رابط التحميل 1[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]او[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رابط التحميل 2[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة: تحتاج إلى برنامج[/FONT] Acrobat [FONT=&quot] في جهازك لقراءة الملف.[/FONT]


ــــــ منقول ____


----------



## Farouq_it (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا هو تلوث البيئة الحقيقي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFpS1yVioLM


----------



## يا الغالي (15 أغسطس 2016)

دورة في 
[h=3]دور الحد من النفايات والمخلفات الصلبة في التنمية المستدامة[/h]





رابط تحميل الدورة 


​


----------



## كوثر محمد (15 أغسطس 2016)

رائع


----------



## osama mohamed 89 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الأفادة


----------



## يا الغالي (9 يونيو 2017)

مهمة لكل مهتم بالبيئة


----------



## مراد محسوب (26 أبريل 2018)

مجهود رائع


----------

